# Notre Dame vs the SEC champion = Blowout



## weagle (Nov 24, 2012)

Sitting here watching ND play USC.  If they end up winning and play the SEC champion they will get killed.   UGA or Bama will run them off the field.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2012)

The Irish own a lucky horseshoe. They've blown out some teams, but struggled with teams they should have beaten easily. They can't be taken lightly.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 24, 2012)

Kinda like Auburn was going to blow Oregon out??   ND can easily hang with anyone in the SEC...  But I will say if they make the NC game, it won't be the two best teams in the country playing.   If they lose, Florida will be in, which is a joke!


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Kinda like Auburn was going to blow Oregon out??   ND can easily hang with anyone in the SEC...  But I will say if they make the NC game, it won't be the two best teams in the country playing.   If they lose, Florida will be in, which is a joke!



ND hang with anyone.......


----------



## nickel back (Nov 24, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Kinda like Auburn was going to blow Oregon out??   ND can easily hang with anyone in the SEC...  But I will say if they make the NC game, it won't be the two best teams in the country playing.   If they lose, Florida will be in, which is a joke!



I will agree with the Fla. part but,thats it.


----------



## weagle (Nov 24, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Kinda like Auburn was going to blow Oregon out??   ND can easily hang with anyone in the SEC...  But I will say if they make the NC game, it won't be the two best teams in the country playing.   If they lose, Florida will be in, which is a joke!



I don't remember a single person saying Auburn would blow out Oregon.  Not one.  I think most folks thought Auburn would win and they proved to be correct.

Oregon had team speed and plenty of it.  I'm watching those ND linebackers plod along, and I see no way they can contain either Georgia's or Bama's backfield.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 24, 2012)

Are you serious?  Everyone on this site was saying Auburn was going to blow Oregon out.  All I heard about was SEC size and speed and Cam Newton.  Even after the game people were talking about Auburn dominating Oregons offense.  Wasn't until after some YouTube videos of obviously blown calls did people start to quiet down.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't see it being a blow out but the SEC will win again this year.


----------



## polkhunt (Nov 24, 2012)

It does not matter anyway bcs is a sham. How can anyone say what 1 loss team or teams should play in the nat champ game?


----------



## weagle (Nov 24, 2012)

I hope ND wins because I don't like these all SEC match-ups where the team that didn't even win it's division gets a by for the SEC Championship game and then a rematch against a team that has already beat them.


----------



## weagle (Nov 24, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Are you serious?  Everyone on this site was saying Auburn was going to blow Oregon out.  All I heard about was SEC size and speed and Cam Newton.  Even after the game people were talking about Auburn dominating Oregons offense.  Wasn't until after some YouTube videos of obviously blown calls did people start to quiet down.



Of course you heard about SEC size and speed, because that is and always will be true.

But no one was predicting a blow out, because Oregon had a great team with amazing speed and skilled players.  If anything I remember everyone predicting a high scoring shootout.  

I don't see the speed or skilled players on this years ND team to hang with UGA or Bama.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 24, 2012)

weagle said:


> I hope ND wins because I don't like these all SEC match-ups where the team that didn't even win it's division gets a by for the SEC Championship game and then a rematch against a team that has already beat them.



Well that's the system you guys love so much.  Please tell me again how UGA or UF should be ranked higher than Oregon?  UGA gets blown out by the current #12 USCe and Oregon losses in overtime against the current #8, yet UGA is ranked higher.


----------



## Sylvan (Nov 24, 2012)

Florida beat 3 teams that were ranked in the top 10, Oregon hasn't even played a team in the top 10. The highest ranked team they played was a 13th ranked Stanford team and they lost that game.


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Sylvan said:


> Florida beat 3 teams that were ranked in the top 10, Oregon hasn't even played a team in the top 10. The highest ranked team they played was a 13th ranked Stanford team and they lost that game.



This^


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 24, 2012)

Ah heck, with the new system 1-4 Jockey Cup will complain about that too...  

I don't like our Tax System either but it just seems no on wants to change that...  

This is Football... There's no Whinning in Football... 

See you (not you J Hockey) in Atlanta

Roll Tide!

*V*


----------



## weagle (Nov 24, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Well that's the system you guys love so much.  Please tell me again how UGA or UF should be ranked higher than Oregon?  UGA gets blown out by the current #12 USCe and Oregon losses in overtime against the current #8, yet UGA is ranked higher.



I don't like the system at all, but the SEC is just so much better than the other conferences that's where we end up.  

Don't get me wrong, I don't want the SEC to take a step down.  I just wish some of the other conferences would step up their game.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 24, 2012)

Ya, and they almost lost to Louisiana Lafyette and beat Missouri by a single touchdown.  Really impressive..


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey it doesn't matter if it is ND or Oregon the SEC will win ANOTHER NC!!!


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 24, 2012)

Take a good look at who ND has beat. There is not one Florida Atlantic, GA Southern, Western Carolina, etc. on the schedule. Sure, Navy is weak, but seriously, all D1 and most BCS conferences. You can hate on them all that you want, but they are tough as nails and their defense is sick. What they just did on the goal line is crazy. This is a good team and they are fun to watch.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 24, 2012)

weagle said:


> I don't like the system at all, but the SEC is just so much better than the other conferences that's where we end up.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't want the SEC to take a step down.  I just wish some of the other conferences would step up their game.



Your so much better you have a losing record against the PAC-12 in the BCS era...  I CAN'T WAIT till there is a playoff......   The BCS computers favors certain conferences, always has, always will.  I said it at the beginning of the season, and nothing has changed.  There is NO POSSIBLE way a 1 loss PAC-12 team makes the BCS NC game.  Yet the PAC-12 is the only conference with a winning record against the SEC in actual head to head games during the BCS era.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 24, 2012)

chainshaw said:


> Take a good look at who ND has beat. There is not one Florida Atlantic, GA Southern, Western Carolina, etc. on the schedule. Sure, Navy is weak, but seriously, all D1 and most BCS conferences. You can hate on them all that you want, but they are tough as nails and their defense is sick. What they just did on the goal line is crazy. This is a good team and they are fun to watch.



I agree.  I wish every school scheduled a season like ND did.  Not a single FCS school on heir schedule.  By far the toughest schedule in the country.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 24, 2012)

Who has uga beat besides UF that is any good????


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 24, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Well that's the system you guys love so much.  Please tell me again how UGA or UF should be ranked higher than Oregon?  UGA gets blown out by the current #12 USCe and Oregon losses in overtime against the current #8, yet UGA is ranked higher.



Stanford was ranked 14 when they beat Oregon, that is how they got to 8..... What ranked teams have they beat? You can look, but I'm sure it's not anybody inside the Top 15 or so. We beat the number 4 team... I think that is reason enoough to be ranked one or two above Oregon.




chainshaw said:


> Take a good look at who ND has beat. There is not one Florida Atlantic, GA Southern, Western Carolina, etc. on the schedule. Sure, Navy is weak, but seriously, all D1 and most BCS conferences. You can hate on them all that you want, but they are tough as nails and their defense is sick. What they just did on the goal line is crazy. This is a good team and they are fun to watch.



ND has a strong team, no doubt about it... Be cool to see how they do against a SEC team.


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 24, 2012)

Absolute joke. ND and their garbage schedule,will wait as 2 proven SEC schools battle it out in their 13th game. There are 5 SEC schools that would have their way with ND.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 24, 2012)

You beat #4 and got KILLED by USCe..  I'm pretty sure that's the reason UGA SHOULDN'T be ranked higher than Oregon. BTW.  Oregon beat a lot of teams that are no longer ranked because of getting killed by Oregon.  You can add #15 Oregon State to that list.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 24, 2012)

walukabuck said:


> Absolute joke. ND and their garbage schedule,will wait as 2 proven SEC schools battle it out in their 13th game. There are 5 SEC schools that would have their way with ND.


Proven???  UGA has beat only 1 team currently ranked.  They are 1-1 against ranked teams this year, and the rest of their schedule was a joke..  Yep, their really proven!!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Ok hockey you win. Just called the BCS and they are gonna revamp the bowl picture......


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 24, 2012)

TurkeyCreek said:


> Who has uga beat besides UF that is any good????



Certainly not the Jackets..... who has Oregon beat that is/was ranked higher than UF?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Proven???  UGA has beat only 1 team currently ranked.  They are 1-1 against ranked teams this year, and the rest of their schedule was a joke..  Yep, their really proven!!!



If they beat Bama will that be proof enough? Dude seriously there is nothing anyone can do about any of this. Each team plays the cards they are dealt.


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Proven???  UGA has beat only 1 team currently ranked.  They are 1-1 against ranked teams this year, and the rest of their schedule was a joke..  Yep, their really proven!!!



Yep and that team ( Florida) is currently ranked 4 ahead of your ducks.......


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 24, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> You beat #4 and got KILLED by USCe..  I'm pretty sure that's the reason UGA SHOULDN'T be ranked higher than Oregon. BTW.  Oregon beat a lot of teams that are no longer ranked because of getting killed by Oregon.  You can add #15 Oregon State to that list.



Besides..... We have seen the Oregon SEC match up just two years ago.... They lost. And to say that the BCS is biased to the SEC is ridiculous..... I seem to remember quite a few years that USCw hung on to the #1spot by beating the nobodies in the PAC 12.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

Go SEC!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

ND gets to walk into the BCSCG on a 12 game schedule with no conference game to play. Either UGA or Bama will go into the same game after getting beat up for 13 games. ND's Defense does look pretty good, against who they played. We all can slack jaw all we want, but in January we will know for sure.


----------



## 2bbshot (Nov 25, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Kinda like Auburn was going to blow Oregon out??   ND can easily hang with anyone in the SEC...  But I will say if they make the NC game, it won't be the two best teams in the country playing.   If they lose, Florida will be in, which is a joke!



I get that you feel like your conference gets slighted but man you complain year round about it. No one here has anything to do with it. Bottom line is the sec has won a string of national championships. I would understand if they were going every year and losing that there is a problem but they keep winning year after year.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 25, 2012)

2bb.  Your right, they do.  But that's because the BCS always blows it when it comes to the teams who should have played in the BCS NC game.  Don't get me wrong, but SEC is a great conference, but the one time they went head to head with the best in the PAC-12 it was a last second field goal after a bunch of controversial plays that all went Auburns way.  The only split NC game was between the PAC-12 and SEC when USC was left out of the NC game.  Do you honestly think the SEC would be at 6 in a row if they had to beat USC in the mid 2000's?  If The SEC had been crushing the PAC-12 in head to head games, if USC hadn't dominated the SEC in the 2000's, and if several controversial calls, (one that robbed Oregon of 6 points against Auburn in a game they only lost by 3) hadn't happened, I'd shut up.  But in actual head to head games the PAC-12 has not only held their own against the SEC, they have actually outages them.  Yet here we are again with a 1 loss PAC-12 team, who lost to the #9 team in the country in overtime, on the outside looking in.  Yet UGA gets in after beating one ranked team all year and getting absolutely crushed in their other gme against a ranked team.


----------



## polkhunt (Nov 25, 2012)

Well the good thing to know is if Ohio State was not on probation we would not have a sec team in the title game. I hope if ND gets beat by an sec team that the AP votes Ohio State #1.  I know they cannot be #1 in  the BCS but the AP does not have to go along. No I am not an Ohio State fan.


----------



## Jason280 (Nov 25, 2012)

> I wish every school scheduled a season like ND did. Not a single FCS school on heir schedule. By far the toughest schedule in the country.



Funny, Sagarin's strength of schedule doesn't agree with your assessment.  Based on the most recent rankings, Alabama (30th), LSU (22th), Florida (19th), and Texas A&M (25th) all have more difficult schedules.  Notre Dame's schedule is ranked 33rd, with Georgia and South Carolina's schedules 46th and 39th respectively. Interestingly enough, its unlikely that Notre Dame would even be favored against any of those teams in a head to head match up on a neutral field.  Early lines have Notre Dame +9.5 against Alabama and around +3 against Georgia.  They would likely be +7 against Florida or LSU, +9 against A&M, and around +3 or so against South Carolina.  On that note, I am not sure Notre Dame would be favored against any of the other teams in the Top 10, except maybe Stanford.

Don't get me wrong, Notre Dame has a very good football team, but its far from an SEC elite team at this point.  They certainly do not have the same amount of speed on defense as any of the top SEC teams, and the gap is even more pronounced on the offensive side of the ball.  Let's be realistic, they had a very difficult time against a Southern Cal team that isn't that good this year....a team who, by the way, had a freshman at QB who had never started a game prior to last night.  The same freshman who threw two INTs and had a touchdown negated because of a boneheaded timeout called by Kiffin.  Of course, we can play the "what if" game all day long, but I don't see Notre Dame winning that game with a healthy Barkley at QB.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> 2bb.  Your right, they do.  But that's because the BCS always blows it when it comes to the teams who should have played in the BCS NC game.  Don't get me wrong, but SEC is a great conference, but the one time they went head to head with the best in the PAC-12 it was a last second field goal anger a bunch of controversial plays that all went Auburns way.  The only split NC game was between the PAC-12 and SEC when USC was left out of the NC game.  Do you honestly think the SEC would be at 6 in a row if they had to beat USC in the mid 2000's?  How about the year the BCS left Utah out and they turned around and killed Bama.  Every single year their is controversy in the BCS, and this year is no different.  Heck, if ND would have lost you know as well as I do it would have been two 1 loss SEC teams playing for the NC with Oregon on the outside looking in.....   It's too bad they don't make the playoff a 6+2 playoff.  The 6 BCS AQ conference champions would all get into the playoff, plus 2 at large bids.  Then the only thing the BCS could screw up with polls would be the two at large bids.  Then nobody could complain.  You win, your in.



I would be happy if the other prima-donna conferences just had to play a conference championship to add one more game to their schedule. Not that it would matter in Oregon's case, they would just be repeating another powder puff game.

You boys sort out how to restructure into relevant conferences and do a conf. champ. game then you can worry about how bad you would lose in an actual play-off system.


----------



## Jason280 (Nov 25, 2012)

> Do you honestly think the SEC would be at 6 in a row if they had to beat USC in the mid 2000's?



Hmmm, is that with or without Reggie Bush?? 



> Yet here we are again with a 1 loss PAC-12 team, who lost to the #9 team in the country in overtime, on the outside looking in



Simple question, do you believe a team that can't even win its own conference deserves to play in the championship game moreso than an SEC team that _does_ win its conference??  

Think about it this way, of the SEC teams in the Top 10 right now, how many do you think Oregon would be favored against on a neutral field?  Do you really believe Oregon would be 11-1 or 12-0 with Florida's schedule this year...or Alabama's...or even Georgia's?  Do you really believe Oregon could beat any of those teams right now on a neutral field?  

I know you keep harping on the NC game they lost a couple years ago to Auburn, but you have to be realistic.  Oregon went into that game averaging 49 points a game, and was held to 19 points by an Auburn defense that was barely average by SEC standards that year.  In fact, they weren't even the best defense in Alabama in '10, much less the SEC.  Also remember that Oregon had their chance against the SEC again last year, and was blown out by LSU.  

Point is, these supposed offensive juggernauts always struggle when they face a defense with a pulse.  Case in point, Oregon is averaging 50 points a game this year...how many did they manage AT HOME against Stanford??


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 25, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> 2bb.  Your right, they do.  But that's because the BCS always blows it when it comes to the teams who should have played in the BCS NC game.  Don't get me wrong, but SEC is a great conference, but the one time they went head to head with the best in the PAC-12 it was a last second field goal after a bunch of controversial plays that all went Auburns way.  The only split NC game was between the PAC-12 and SEC when USC was left out of the NC game.  Do you honestly think the SEC would be at 6 in a row if they had to beat USC in the mid 2000's?  If The SEC had been crushing the PAC-12 in head to head games, if USC hadn't dominated the SEC in the 2000's, and if several controversial calls, (one that robbed Oregon of 6 points against Auburn in a game they only lost by 3) hadn't happened, I'd shut up.  But in actual head to head games the PAC-12 has not only held their own against the SEC, they have actually outages them.  Yet here we are again with a 1 loss PAC-12 team, who lost to the #9 team in the country in overtime, on the outside looking in.  Yet UGA gets in after beating one ranked team all year and getting absolutely crushed in their other gme against a ranked team.



The BCS always blows it????.... What year do you base that off of... Two years ago the the PAC 10, made it against an SEC team to the BCS game..... So when have they blown it?
Do you actually watch college football or just blindly rant about the PAC 12?   UGA hasn't made anything but the conference championship..... If we beat Bama.... Then we would have beaten two higher ranked opponents than Oregon... I think you are disillusioned maybe misinformed at best. If we don't win that game we don't go to the BCS title.
And lastly since you are now just cherry picking teams of old to match up against the SEC. Then..... YES, I do believe that the Bama team of a few years ago would have beaten USC during the years of their illegal recruiting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

One area that USC consistently rules supreme in is it's cheerleaders. Nobody can argue that fact.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 25, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Kinda like Auburn was going to blow Oregon out??   ND can easily hang with anyone in the SEC...  But I will say if they make the NC game, it won't be the two best teams in the country playing.   !



Still crying over that Oregon loss...


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 25, 2012)

Jason280 said:


> Hmmm, is that with or without Reggie Bush??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please tell me your kidding.  Georgia has played exactly 2 ranked teams that were either ranked at some time during the year, or are ranked now.  2 total ranked teams!!!!  And they Got CRUSHED by one of those ranked teams.  They have beat only 1 ranked team all year.  UGA's schedule was an absolute JOKE this year.  Oregon has played 5 teams that are either ranked now, or were ranked when they played them. Their only loss was an overtime loss to a soon to be top 10 Stanford in overtime.  So ya, considering UGA has only played 2 decent teams all year, I'm going to say Oregon would be just fine playing their schedule.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 25, 2012)

Jason...  Do you really want to use strength of schedule for your arguement on how tough SEC schedules are? 

Heres your Sagarin SOS rankings.

1.  Kansas
2. California
3.  Arizona
4.  Oregon State
5.  Washington
6.  Iowa State
7.  Stanford
8.  Colorado
9.  Missouri
10. Utah

Please explain to me how tough those SEC Schedules are!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 25, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Jason...  Do you really want to use strength of schedule for your arguement on how tough SEC schedules are?
> 
> Heres your Sagarin SOS rankings.
> 
> ...


----------



## tcward (Nov 25, 2012)

Quit feeding the trolls.......


----------



## Jason280 (Nov 25, 2012)

> Georgia has played exactly 2 ranked teams that were either ranked at some time during the year, or are ranked now. 2 total ranked teams!!!! And they Got CRUSHED by one of those ranked teams. They have beat only 1 ranked team all year. UGA's schedule was an absolute JOKE this year. Oregon has played 5 teams that are either ranked now, or were ranked when they played them



I know this may be difficult for you, but try looking at this objectively.  Georgia will end up playing three teams ranked in the top 10, and is currently 1-1 in those games (losing to #10 South Carolina and beating #4 Florida).  Oregon has played one top 10 team, and lost.  At home.  Unfortunately, no matter how you slice it, Georgia has beaten a top 5 BSC team.  Has Oregon even beaten anyone in the BCS top 12 or 15?  As far as the "5 ranked teams" Oregon has faced, only two of them will be in the top 25 this evening.  Arizona, Washington, and USC all lost, and will be vacating the polls.  That means Oregon and Georgia, as of this time, have played exactly the same number of top 25 teams.  Both schools have lost to top 10 teams, but the big difference is Georgia has beaten the #4 team in the country.  



> So ya, considering UGA has only played 2 decent teams all year, I'm going to say Oregon would be just fine playing their schedule.



Ok, do you believe Oregon would beat South Carolina?  Florida?  Alabama?  



> Do you really want to use strength of schedule for your arguement on how tough SEC schedules are?



You really can't see the forest for the trees, can you?  You made the comment that Notre Dame has "by far the toughest schedule in the country", which is clearly discredited by even your own posts.  You continue gnashing your teeth over how weak the SEC schedules are, yet there are several teams in the SEC with more difficult schedules than both Notre Dame and Oregon.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 25, 2012)

If you go by the NCAA statistics:  Notre Dumb's strength of schedule is #17, Alabama's is #54, and UGA is #84.  The combined record of opponents is as follows (before yesterday games).   Obviously both Georgia and Alabama will get a considerable boost playing each other.

Notre Dame 64-46
Alabama 52-48
UGA 46-54

I expect bama would be about a 9-10 pt favorite or  UGA a 2-3 pt favorite.    I also think that Florida would be favored.   Not so sure about LSU and A&M.     It's a true statement that between the three of them they've only beaten 4 ranked opponents.     I don't think Notre Dame can beat either of them but I'd stop well short of saying blowout.   Notre Dame's defense has played solid football this year, I just think they will struggle to score points and it will be a defensive battle for both teams.

The BCS is a travesty.   All the comparisons of who beat who and this team's schedule is better than another brings out the painful truth:  College Football has without a doubt the most retarded system of determining a champion of any team sport.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 25, 2012)

LOL.   My Autocorrect said Notre Dumb.


----------



## chadair (Nov 25, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Jason...  Do you really want to use strength of schedule for your arguement on how tough SEC schedules are?
> 
> Heres your Sagarin SOS rankings.
> 
> ...


Missouri is #9 and playin an SEC schedule!! 

except for playin that awesome Arizona STate and Central Florida


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2012)

chainshaw said:


> Take a good look at who ND has beat. There is not one Florida Atlantic, GA Southern, Western Carolina, etc. on the schedule. Sure, Navy is weak, but seriously, all D1 and most BCS conferences. You can hate on them all that you want, but they are tough as nails and their defense is sick. What they just did on the goal line is crazy. This is a good team and they are fun to watch.


Good post.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Good post.


I would call it an OK post, totally ignoring the two IA Independent and the two ACC teams they played.  Outside of that, they played four ranked teams (at game time) and only two that were in the top 10 (at game time) Only one of which even remains in the top 25 at the end of the season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2012)

Bama needs to get the weak teams off the schedule and add more penn st and Michigan opponents. Fl Atlantic, western ky, and western Carolina should go. I did see where hey are adding co st. But if going west get a better opponent like USC or Oregon. That would be fun to watch.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 25, 2012)

weagle said:


> I hope ND wins because *I don't like these all SEC match-ups where the team that didn't even win it's division *gets a by for the SEC Championship game and then a rematch against a team that has already beat them.


As opposed to a team that doesn't even play in a conference, much less a conference championship game?


----------



## DuckVol (Nov 25, 2012)

weagle said:


> I don't remember a single person saying Auburn would blow out Oregon.  Not one.  I think most folks thought Auburn would win and they proved to be correct.
> 
> Oregon had team speed and plenty of it.  I'm watching those ND linebackers plod along, and I see no way they can contain either Georgia's or Bama's backfield.


 

There were alot of people saying Oregon had no shot, but honestly top to bottom Auburn was an average SEC team. They had Fairley and of course Cam, but that is about it. Defense was good enough to keep them from having to score all the time, and Cam elevated everyone's play on that offense.


----------



## chadair (Nov 25, 2012)

huge difference in sayin someone has NO chance of winning and sayin someone is gonna b blown out!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama needs to get the weak teams off the schedule and add more penn st and Michigan opponents. Fl Atlantic, western ky, and western Carolina should go. I did see where hey are adding co st. But if going west get a better opponent like USC or Oregon. That would be fun to watch.



That move is strictly for McElwain


----------



## DuckVol (Nov 25, 2012)

I think with the playoff coming and strength of schedule playing such a big part in that we will see all teams stepping it up in terms of schedule


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

weagle said:


> I hope ND wins because I don't like these all SEC match-ups where the team that didn't even win it's division gets a by for the SEC Championship game and then a rematch against a team that has already beat them.



The best two teams played in the championship whether you agree or not, it was apparent...LSU played the toughest schedule, and BAMA handled them in both games, losing in overtime by virtue of 4 missed FG's.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Well that's the system you guys love so much.  Please tell me again how UGA or UF should be ranked higher than Oregon?  UGA gets blown out by the current #12 USCe and Oregon losses in overtime against the current #8, yet UGA is ranked higher.



I would like to play Oregon, but ND will do.
I do think Oregon is better than ND.


----------



## DuckVol (Nov 25, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> The best two teams played in the championship whether you agree or not, it was apparent...LSU played the toughest schedule, and BAMA handled them in both games, losing in overtime by virtue of 4 missed FG's.



It wasn't right for LSU to have beaten Bama in T-Town, have to play Georgia in Atlanta, then have to play Bama again after they basically had a bye week during conference championships. Ok State, regardless of losing to ISU, should have been in the championship. You should at least win your conference, much less division, to play for a national title. But i do agree they were the best two teams.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 25, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I would like to play Oregon, but ND will do.



Looking ahead... I hope so!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The Irish own a lucky horseshoe. They've blown out some teams, but struggled with teams they should have beaten easily. They can't be taken lightly.



X2.   ND has been in some CLOSE games this yr and managed to pull out the W. I'm interested in seeing just how well they will do against the Sec champs.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

DuckVol said:


> It wasn't right for LSU to have beaten Bama in T-Town, have to play Georgia in Atlanta, then have to play Bama again after they basically had a bye week during conference championships. Ok State, regardless of losing to ISU, should have been in the championship. You should at least win your conference, much less division, to play for a national title. But i do agree they were the best two teams.



Stanford and UCLA will play again this Friday for their conference Championship...they just played Saturday.
It happens in the Pros all the time, and there is no provision in the BCS stating that only conference Champs go...it is designed with one and only one purpose in mind...pitting the two best teams in the Country, and last year they got it right.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Looking ahead... I hope so!



Nah, not really, jsut saying if it is BAMA, I'd rather play Oregon, I'd like to see that match up.


----------



## DuckVol (Nov 26, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Stanford and UCLA will play again this Friday for their conference Championship...they just played Saturday.
> It happens in the Pros all the time, and there is no provision in the BCS stating that only conference Champs go...it is designed with one and only one purpose in mind...pitting the two best teams in the Country, and last year they got it right.



Can't compare it to the pros, they have a playoff system. In College you are either in the game or not in it, and what I'm saying is If you are a conference champion in a major conference you should get more sway with computers. Bama lost at home, had it been in BR I'd agree


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

DuckVol said:


> Can't compare it to the pros, they have a playoff system. In College you are either in the game or not in it, and what I'm saying is If you are a conference champion in a major conference you should get more sway with computers. Bama lost at home, had it been in BR I'd agree



That's the problem with 10RC fans, always crying over spilt milk from years past and not worrying about the business at hand. 

Y'all hire a good coach and get back on track then you can worry about how the rest of us get to the big show.


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would call it an OK post, totally ignoring the two IA Independent and the two ACC teams they played.  Outside of that, they played four ranked teams (at game time) and only two that were in the top 10 (at game time) Only one of which even remains in the top 25 at the end of the season.



I mentioned Navy, all were Division 1, and most were from BCS conferences. I honestly did not realize that BYU was independent. I thought that they had joined one of those goofy "Mountain" conferences. ACC is still a BCS conference, albeit, not a very good one, right now. The whole idea of a good team is to knock the top 10 teams out of the top 10.


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 26, 2012)

chainshaw said:


> I mentioned Navy, all were Division 1, and most were from BCS conferences. I honestly did not realize that BYU was independent. I thought that they had joined one of those goofy "Mountain" conferences. ACC is still a BCS conference, albeit, not a very good one, right now. The whole idea of a good team is to knock the top 10 teams out of the top 10.



ND.... looked like they were going to have a tough schedule on paper.... but as it turns out it was not as tough it first appeared. Im not saying that it was an easy schedule, just not as tough as it looked at the first of the season.


----------



## weagle (Nov 26, 2012)

It's going to be a great game to watch, because we will all get to see if our projections are correct.

If either UGA or Bama is dumb enough to simply run right at those gigantic Notre Dame players then ND has a chance to keep it close.  Even then I think it breaks wide open late for the superior talent on the SEC squad.


----------

